# He's from Toronto, eh...



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 29, 2010)

YouTube - Retail Rage - Eaton Center closed during G20 protests, guy has meltdown


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2010)

Considering what's he's wearing, he has a right to be upset


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 29, 2010)

You don't like his purse?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 29, 2010)

Why is that dude plastering himself against the door? That is weird. mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 29, 2010)

If you mean the young guy, I think he's making fun of the angry guy: "Ohhh.... I just LOOOVE shopping..."


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, the young guy. LOL.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 30, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> You don't like his purse?


 
To be fair, it's a "satchel":

YouTube - Bill Murray Entertains While Trying on a Roots Satchel


----------

